# Remember on Memorial Day (Big help!)



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2010)

> > *My friends,*
> >
> > *This is So Easy to use!!!!*
> >
> > ...





> > I found a few "Old Friends & Brothers" on this Great Site,
> >
> > Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2010)

I gotta bump this.

It's too amazingly informative to be missed on Memorial Day.

Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner (May 31, 2010)

Oh wow thats a great link.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2011)

I posted this last year around Memorial Day.

Only one person (Ross) acknowledged it since then. I find that hard to believe.

Check it out guys,

Bear


----------



## daveomak (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Bear.


----------



## alelover (May 26, 2011)

That's pretty cool Bear.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Bear and thank you for your service to this Country.


----------



## shooter1 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Bear, very cool!


----------



## tyotrain (May 26, 2011)

That is amazing thanks for the link


----------



## chef willie (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for reposting Bear. I got this in an email some time ago and have it in my saved messages.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2011)

I'm glad you guys like it.

It really works great. It's so easy to find anyone you look for.

We lost a lot of great people back then, just like in most other wars.

Bless them all!

Bear

PS: I think when I posted it last year it got by people too fast. Once a thread gets off the first page, it sometimes disappears.


----------



## rdknb (May 26, 2011)

In the excitement of the holiday weekend it is easy to forget why it is a holiday


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2011)

*Here it is again!*

*It works so easy!*

Just click on this link.

Then click on your state.

Scroll down to your town, or any town you want to check.

*then click on the name....... it should show you a picture of the fallen Hero, or at least his bio and medals.*

*Click Here:*

*http://www.virtualwall.org/iStates.htm*

*Check it out,*

*Bear*


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2011)

It is a great site..been bookmarked here for many years...

  Thanks

   Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (May 28, 2011)

Thanks For posting the link Bear...


----------



## scarbelly (May 28, 2011)

Thanks to Bear and to all of the Vets here on this site. For those of us fortunate enough to live in a town with folks in the military, here are a couple of things that Mrs. Scar and I do in order to say thanks

In the grocery store I have a checker that knows me and if I am behind a military family I give her the hi sign and when she is finished ringing up the groceries, she tells them that the order has been paid for by someone wanting to thank them for their service.  When my turn comes she just adds the order to my bill

In a restaurant, if we see a soldier we ask the waitress to give us the check and not to tell them who did it.

This has been a very rewarding for us. We also are fortunate because our grocery stores have collections to support our bases on a regular basis.

Again thanks to all of our vets


----------



## venture (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Bear.  I am another who visits this site occasionally.  So far I have been lucky enough not to find the name of a close friend or buddy.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

Venture said:


> Thanks Bear.  I am another who visits this site occasionally.  So far I have been lucky enough not to find the name of a close friend or buddy.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


I'm not quite that lucky in this instance. I lost a bunch of buddies while I was there. Also a couple of classmates, including a best friend who was a squad leader. His whole squad was MIA for about 2 weeks. They were all found to have been ambushed.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

I gotta bump this, since today is Memorial Day.

Here's the link again:

http://www.virtualwall.org/iStates.htm

Sorry if I'm being a PITA, but there are so many people on this forum, and I don't want them to miss this great site!

Bear


----------



## windshield king (May 30, 2011)

thanks bear nice link


----------



## chainsaw (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Bear and for yours & everyone's service on this Memorial Day


----------



## venture (May 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that Bear.  They brought "The Moving Wall" to Fresno a few years back.  I was supposed to help guard it from vandalism and assist/support visitors.  It took me about an hour to compose myself to do that. 

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ikeart (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you Bear,...


----------

